

Nightingale (YC S14) Launches Its Support Platform for Autism Therapy - riaface
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/nightingale-launches-its-support-platform-for-autism-treatment/

======
gailees
It's been inspiring to see two young founders focusing on such an important
problem.

I met the team a year and a half ago in Mountain View -- they really care
about this problem and they are working their asses off to build the right
team to provide a stellar solution.

Would love to see Nightingale eventually offered to a more general audience.
Therapy has such a stigma associated with it and I think technology can really
lower the barriers for receiving treatment.

------
jstoiko
Video demo here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY4G4EjoyUo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY4G4EjoyUo)

This looks very promising and useful knowing that most therapists in 2015
still take data on a piece of paper and draw graphs by hand!

